# Spinning gear for musky ?



## Coot

I always wonder about this....?

I have caught 30lb+ barracuda, 30"+ pike and 40lb+ tarpon on spinning gear.

Why doesn't anyone use spinning gear for musky ?


----------



## MadMac

I have a large spinning outfit to cast with. I usually like to troll though.


----------



## luredaddy

People do use spinning gear for Muskies. Spinning gear works great for early season casting with rubber creatures and jig type baits. Most people who troll use casting gear, and for throwing the bigger baits, casting gear gets the nod. The clicker has alot to do with the trolling aspect. Len Hartman, the famous, now infamous Musky fisher, used spinning gear almost exclusively on the St. Lawrence. If you are comfortable with spinning gear, there is no reason not to use it. A reel with a quality drag is the key.
John


----------



## iwdavefish

I bought my dad a spinning outfit for muskie a couple years ago. The rod and reel are both Diawa. It is nice for bucktails and smaller cranks. Wouldn't want to throw a 10" Jake with it. St. Croix also makes a spinning rod for muskie.


----------



## jiggerjohn

I spent several long trips Spin -trolling with the famous Len Hartman. Even put in a few days at West Branch ,using Len's homemade,large deep diving plugs. A very easy system to employ and Len rarely used more than 10 pound test line (often lighter) ,and even more rarely ever lost a big muskie. Len often said his use of spinning gear was a huge ADVANTAGE over the casting muskie men! And despite what has been written about him recently (one small time outdoor writer from Wisconsin, who Len couldn't stand, used to bug him constantly to take him fishing and teach his spinning ,deep water system. Len ignored him, so after his death,the writer wrote stories which cast doubt on Hartman's well photographed, documented muskie records on various light line tests.), Hartman caught more muskies in his career on just medium light, inexpensive spinning rods & reels, than any 10 casting muskie men today!


----------



## esox62

i started with spinning gear and have 1 or 2 setups for people that cant use baitcasters. the main thing about casting with baitcasters is they are much easier to do a figure 8 with compared to spinners. i think the weight of the reel on top of the rod makes it alot easier to figure 8 with than the reel hanging below the pole.i still use one for throwing finessed plastics and little bucks. that is a cool story jiggerjohn on len. i have his book and love it. ive tried his baits from time to time also with no luck though. i bought a bunch of em from kelleys bait at pyma.she told me her husband fished with len and homer leblanc on pyma quite a bit..too bad she is out of business..last spring i went there and it was all closed up. great bait shop and she was just a doll to talk with..do you know what happened to her and her shop??


----------



## jiggerjohn

Esox62 , Yep ,remember that shop in Andover -in fact ,sold some of my extra Len Hartman baits to that nice lady that ran it -her husband had fished with Len,and was down to a small supply in the the shop to sell (he obviously knew how good these plugs are, and beside I still have a bunch left for my own use; many came directly out of Len's tackle box, given to me after trips!).Haven't been up that way recently, a big loss if they closed.


----------



## Whaler

It's actually a matter of preference. My buddy uses spinning gear for casting and trolling for Muskies and he does fine with it. He held the lake record at West Branch about twenty years ago with a 29 lb. 2 ounce fish caught trolling a Big Mack on a spinning rod.


----------



## seapro

I almost exclusively use medium to medium-light rods and spinning reels, only change when I'm trolling. I have caught alot of Muskies with spinning reels and prefer it. Never did care for baitcasters and always use reels with trigger releases. I also prefer to use smaller equipment then most. I like the feel of the fight, friend of mine lives in Minnesota and told me a long time ago that they use ultra-lights there, just to make it more interesting. I only use braid (don't care what I'm fishing for) and set the drag accordingly. I plan on trying my 10'6" micro-light steelhead gear for a Muskie next year. I've caught some good sized and hard fighting steelhead on it so want to see what happens with a muskie. When I first started Muskie fishing I lost my first couple fish to horsing them and don't make that mistake anymore.


----------



## Whaler

Seapro, if you can catch steelhead on your gear you can catch muskies on it. The only thing you may have trouble with are muskie teeth unless you use a steel leader.
I have caught several muskies on my ultralight spinning gear using six pound test mono while trolling for Walleyes. A couple were near 40 inches.


----------



## seapro

Whaler - A friend of mine caught a 50" musky on a crappie rig with bobber and minnow. Didn't have a leader or anything. He registered it and belongs to the Husky Musky club, I think you can see his account on their website. Said it didn't fight at all, that certainly hasn't been my experience with any musky I've ever caught. Glad for that actually!! Last year a guy showed me a 40+" that he caught while catfishing. Using worms and bottom fishing. I agree, you can pretty much catch them on anything given the right circumstances.  
I certainly prefer casting for them though. Trolling is OK but nothing beats that initial hit when casting!!


----------



## Coot

It's interesting to get input on this.

I can see the advantage of a baitcaster for trolling but I much prefer casting a spinning outfit. I plan on spending considerable time fishing for muskie this Spring. I hope to meet some of you on a few NE Ohio lakes.


----------



## cincinnati

2 advantages: 

First, you can feather the spool to aid the accuracy of your cast. Second, you can release the spool & then control it w/your thumb as you figure-8.


----------



## MuskieJim

There are very few serious muskie anglers that use spinning gear. Its just not cut out for the heavy braids that are frequently used. I fish for muskies almost exclusively, and have yet to meet another avid muskie angler that uses spinning gear. And all the posts about using ten pound test, light rods, etc., I am questioning whether or not any of these gentleman have ever actually hooked a muskie. I spend roughly 50 days a year chasing skiis, and have had monsters break off 30 pound fireline (which is on all my trolling rods). I use 65 or 80 pound powerpro for casting. 

And Seapro, I would strongly advise against using any steelhead gear for muskie fishing. I use a 10'6'' ultra light for steelhead (most use a noodle rod), and I will be the first to say that a nice muskie would punish my outfit. For a good muskie combo, both Gander and Bass Pro offer a good solid combo for around $150. I am not saying that fish are not landed on light gear, because they are, but if you are going to seriously pursue the freshwater king of gamefish, I recommend gearing up properly.


----------



## seapro

MuskieJim - not trying to be agruementative and I agree that a newbie should probably go with heavy gear but I have caught alot of musky with medium rods with 12 lb braid. 

Now, am I going to pull that fish out of heavy cover? probably not but the equipment I use is what I prefer. 
Trolling is another issue. I use what I have set up for walleye fishing, 30lb braid and trolling rods with line counters. Although I have used a heavy spinning outfit once and caught one but prefer the linecounters.

As far as the noodle rod - I do agree with you, its just something I really want to try this year. I also want to try flying fishing for them in the creek below the dam (talking Clearfork lake here). There are alot of musky just sitting under logs in that creek and I have never had any success catching them. Have caught up to 8 in one day fishing the spillway below the dam though. Again, with medium rod and 12lb test. 

As far as baitcaster vs spinning outfit, I can and do feather the line and spool with my spinning reel, and can thumb it (actually control the line going across my finger) just as well as a baitcaster. Well actually better because it's what I grew up with and I just don't do alot of casting with a baitcaster. To each their own I guess but I am extremely accurate with a spinning oufit.


----------



## Muskyman

I agree with MuskieJim baiccasters are the way to go (for most people) at least. The equipment that gives the fish the best chance for survival should be used, and that is baitcasting rods and reels.


----------



## MuskieJim

I fish a lot of water with BIG fish, 40+ pounds, 50+ inches. I know a lot of people who say they catch huge muskies, when in reality they're not large on the big scale of things. Granted, a 35-40 inch fish is remarkable, especially as a surprise catch. However, the Detroit River, Lake St. Clair, and many Wisconson waters etc. contain huge fish that can snap 12 pound braid on the strike, no problem. The end result is dead fish with double trebles in it's throat. To each his own though. I would just hate to lose/kill a true trophy fish because I was unproperly equipped. If one is fishing smaller waters with smaller fish, that's a different story.


----------



## seapro

You guys are absolutely correct !! 
I certainly agree with the best chance for survival method of fishing for these amazing fish. I am only discussing the fishing I'm doing at Clearfork Lake and the largest muskie I've caught to date was only a 44"er. Anybody new to musky fishing should have the proper gear! 
I fish Clearfork almost daily and do some things that shouldn't be copied. I just like to make it more interesting for me and wouldn't necessarly recommend what I do to anyone. 
Sorry guys - got caught up in the moment there.


----------



## MuskieJim

I'll put my foot in my mouth. Yesterday my friend and I were watching muskie videos, and Al Linder was using a large spinning rod for finess fishing soft plastics over deep cabbage. Spun with 30 pound mono, he was twitching and dropping a Kill'R Eel, then Giant Tube over deep weeds. I guess I never realized the advatage that a large spinning rod may have for newer applications of softbaits, etc. I'll keep the baitcaster though for crankin' and bucktails!


----------



## Muskyman

MuskieJim said:


> I'll put my foot in my mouth. Yesterday my friend and I were watching muskie videos, and Al Linder was using a large spinning rod for finess fishing soft plastics over deep cabbage. Spun with 30 pound mono, he was twitching and dropping a Kill'R Eel, then Giant Tube over deep weeds. I guess I never realized the advatage that a large spinning rod may have for newer applications of softbaits, etc. I'll keep the baitcaster though for crankin' and bucktails!


Wow! Thanks for the info MuskieJim. I have always liked jerkbait fishing for bass and I have wanted to try the eels. I like to fish shallow and even the shallowdawgs sink to fast for me. I guess it's time to look for a spinning combo.


----------



## Trimmer

Hi Guys,
I think its interesting that some people think that spinning gear is to "this" or "that"
I was a guide on Cave Run for 5 years and I have seen people craw in my boat fishing every kind of gear you can dream up..

to be fair all spinning gear is not light weight 10lb line stuff.. I have had some spinning gear customers that use spinning gear that sported 40lb braided line

I have to say its not what I use.. in my book a good bait casting rod and I like a 6 1/2 to 7 1/2 foot med heavy fast tip rod with a good bait casting reel

if you fish as much as I did while I was guiding you soon see where figure 8 hook-ups are much easier with a bait casting rig..

If you ever hook a 40+ fish with 8 foot of line out.. it soon becomes clear that
releasing your line while still having control of the fish is much easier with a bait casting outfit..

I have caught a 46 incher on a fly rod with 10lb leader.. but I wasn't fishing for musky and was totally shocked when this big girl hit a small poper I was using to catch bass on..but I got her in the corner of the mouth and I just took my time and didn't push her.. I released her from a cradle and never took her out of the water she was tired but recovered 

In my neck of the woods (Cave Run, Buckhorn, Greenriver) they are a lot of anglers that use heavy bass gear to fish for both Bass and Musky in most cases this works just fine.. they are exceptions.. heavy weeds, laydowns with a lot of branches in the water.. and the lure itself has a little to do with what you can get by with..

just my 2cent

Good Fishing
Trimmer


----------



## seapro

I've got to say I'm still confused by peoples' post against a spinning reel?  
I understand why people prefer baitcasters for certain kinds of fishing and certain lures ect.., but I can control my line far better with a spinning reel then with a baitcaster. Like I said I pretty much use a spinning reel exclusively and have my entire life. Maybe its just my experience with one (I don't really know) but I haven't spent alot of time with a baitcaster. 

A good spinning reel has a superior drag system (IMO), casts far further and has anti-reverse or reverse. I can back reel with a spinning outfit and am not aware of a baitcaster I can do that with? I can also feather my line via holding the reel or placing my thumb on the side just like you can with a baitcaster? I'm sure I'm biased and am not saying I couldn't be educated. Hell, I can always learn something, I'm not stupid.  
I would appreciate anyones' insight as to why their preferences is what it is. The reasons given just aren't computing for me. Not that that is any surprise (at least not for me).


----------



## MadMac

Welcome Trimmer. Nice to gain some more experience on OGF. 
Seapro, I bought my large spinning outfit for the same reasons you just posted. I had never used bait casters much as I always fished for eyes so I got a 7' MH rod with a large spinning reel and strung it with 30# Gorilla Braid to cast with. Nothing wrong with that at all. It works just fine. I will say though, now i find myself just using my trolling rod with line counter reels and all. I got used to them in a short amount of time and casting those big baits is pretty easy to get 80+ feet.


----------



## Trimmer

Thanks Mac for the welcome..

I would say that if you're happy with spinning gear by all means keep using it..
and someone that is really good with spinning gear maybe happy with spinning gear.

Now as someone that made my living catching musky let me say this.. the one thing that every musky angler fights against is getting arm heavy.. you're using heavy gear and you may be throwing a lure that weighs a once or two.. many of these lures are 7 to 9 inches.. a spinning reel that is big enough to handle the heavy tackle, line and possible fish is usually larger than a baitcasting reel made to hold the same 80lb test..

Don't get me wrong if its working for you! don't change.. but for me the big spinning tackle was a little off balance and I had more trouble changing hands during a hook set.. and like I said on a figure 8 hookup you can break a rod in a heart beat if you can't release the fish quickly to get a little distance between you and the fish and honestly I'm just not quick enough to do that with a spinning reel.. but I admit that could be a failure on my part..

I started tournament fishing in 1972 and bait casting gear just became second nature to me..

The great thing about fishing is you get a chance to learn from all kinds of fishermen. Its never wrong if you're having fun and protecting our sport

Trimmer


----------



## gar

MuskieJim said:


> There are very few serious muskie anglers that use spinning gear. Its just not cut out for the heavy braids that are frequently used. I fish for muskies almost exclusively, and have yet to meet another avid muskie angler that uses spinning gear. And all the posts about using ten pound test, light rods, etc., I am questioning whether or not any of these gentleman have ever actually hooked a muskie. I spend roughly 50 days a year chasing skiis, and have had monsters break off 30 pound fireline (which is on all my trolling rods). I use 65 or 80 pound powerpro for casting.
> 
> And Seapro, I would strongly advise against using any steelhead gear for muskie fishing. I use a 10'6'' ultra light for steelhead (most use a noodle rod), and I will be the first to say that a nice muskie would punish my outfit. For a good muskie combo, both Gander and Bass Pro offer a good solid combo for around $150. I am not saying that fish are not landed on light gear, because they are, but if you are going to seriously pursue the freshwater king of gamefish, I recommend gearing up properly.


ive used light line alot in my fishing for muskie..I normally fish open water when using it..my biggest muskie ive landed was 40 lb 48 inches on 8 lb test line.I had him on for over an hour and half..I think once you have him hooked ya just got to be a patient man..ive done this alot on all different species..its really a rush and a pat on the back when ya land big fish on lighttackle..I recently landed a 36 lb flathead in the ohio river current on 6lb test and yes i said 6 lbs..but its all in what ya want to use and what ya comfortable in..Call me lucky you may but i call me very patient ...


----------



## MadMac

Only problem I see with that light line Gar is you are risking that fish breaking off with a lure stuck in its throat. That and I think the fish would be near dead by the time you got it in. I don't mean to sound like I have the right to tell you what you can or can't do. Just my opinion is all.


----------



## esox62

exactly right mac. that is why we use oversized gear for muskie. your line breaks with a 6" bait in the esox mouth...the fish will die if it cant dislodge it .yes patience is a virtue in fishing and anything you do.. sure its cool to play out a bass on light line. i still do it once in awhile. but there is NO place for that in muskie fishing.playing out a muskie for an hour and a half{which i seriously doubt happened anyway] is an absolute joke, should be illegal...! all you guys that love your spinning gear WILL learn the hard way{i did yrs ago] you will inadvertedly hook a huge musk on your light gear and she will break your heart..the worst part is you killed the fish...and you wont be thinking about that, you will be thinking...man, i just lost the biggest fish of my life{because of weak,inexpensive gear} meanwhile the pig muskie swims around for a day or two , then its feeding instincts take over and...it CANT feed because its got a plug locked in its jaws..week later shes on the bottom decaying.. just do the right thing and gear the hell up..!


----------



## crittergitter

gar said:


> ive used light line alot in my fishing for muskie..I normally fish open water when using it..my biggest muskie ive landed was 40 lb 48 inches on 8 lb test line.I had him on for over an hour and half..I think once you have him hooked ya just got to be a patient man..ive done this alot on all different species..its really a rush and a pat on the back when ya land big fish on lighttackle..I recently landed a 36 lb flathead in the ohio river current on 6lb test and yes i said 6 lbs..but its all in what ya want to use and what ya comfortable in..Call me lucky you may but i call me very patient ...


I'm gonna call BS on this one. You fight a musky of that caliber for that long and she will die. They can't take the stress. Even if this did happen and you released her then she would most likely die. Not cool! If you mounted it then good for you. I still think it's just a nice little fishing story you like to tell and probalby the same for the big flatty. Though, I'll admit I could be dead wrong. It wouldn't be the first time.

CG


----------

